# din faţa mea fereastra



## Mallarme

Salut din nou!



> Într-o oglindă din faţa mea fereastra reflecta zorile ce se iveau ca un perfect pătrat de mătase albastră.


Partea subliniată, asta înseamnă "across from my window"?

Mersi anticipat!


----------



## parakseno

> Într-o oglindă din faţa mea fereastra reflecta zorile ce se iveau ca un perfect pătrat de mătase albastră.



I think "din faţa mea" refers to the mirror ("oglinda"). Therefore I think it is:

In a mirror in front of me, the window was reflecting the dawn...


----------



## david_carmen

Într-o oglindă din faţa mea, fereastra 

the mirror is in front of me, and I can see in it the window through which the dawn ...


----------



## Mallarme

Mulţumesc Parakseno şi David_Carmen!

Aşa ca este "fereastra" care "reflecta zorile".... Vă rog, spuneţi-mi, vă sună fraza asta ciudat în română? fiindcă de obicei o fereastră nu reflectă ci lasă să intre lumină. Ce credeţi?


----------



## OldAvatar

"Într-o oglindă din faţa mea fereastra reflecta zorile ce se iveau ca un perfect pătrat de mătase albastră."

1. După cuvântul "mea" cred că ar fi trebuit să fie o virgulă. Cred că de aici porneşte interpretarea neclară a frazei.
2. Autorul spune că "zorile se reflectă în oglindă". Este o exprimare destul de complexă, fereastra fiind aici cea care permite (fiind transparentă), "zorilor să se reflecte în oglindă". Este o formă de a se subînţelege din context, în opinia mea...


----------



## Mallarme

OldAvatar, da, sunt de acord cu interpretarea ta.
Fraza spune "fereastra reflectă zorile" DAR în oglindă.
Adică personajului ii se pare că fereastra reflectă zorile pentru că o vede fereastra în oglinda în primul rând şi în felul ăsta oglinda şi fereastra devin unu, acelaşi lucru...

Oricum, mulţumesc mult, m-ai ajutat să înţeleg ceea ce se întâmplă în fraza asta.


----------

